# Fishlake



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Well I noticed that no one has posted anything about fishlake so I figured I better get it started. I hit it on 12/26, 12/28, and 12/29. The ice is 6 inches thick lake wide and the fishing was hot. The first two days we caught around 80 splake in the range of 14-18 inches, a few fat rainbows, 5 good lake trout, one being in the 25 inch range, (all released) and a lot of healthy perch in between.(four people fishing the first two days) The fish seem to be a lot more healthy then in years past as well. Yesterday, the 28th the fishing had slowed down a lot. We managed to catch 8-10 splake, one lake trout a 22 incher and still a lot of perch. (only two people fishing on the 28th) There was snow on the ice this time and none the last two times. I wonder if that has anything to do with it? Same hole and same spot on the lake. Fishlake has always been very good right as the ice gets on then slows way down after a while and I wonder if the slow down has already occured.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, what area of the lake were you fishing? I'll be down at Forsythe and Mill Meadow this weekend and if they don't work out I want to hit Fish Lake. We used to go straight out from the lodge and done well but it's been a long time since I've been there.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

We were just a little south of Bowery, we also hit Mill meadows yesterday and the fishing was pretty slow, in fact we caught mor and bigger perch at fishlake, although I think we were in to deep of water, and honestly Forsyth has never been good in the winter. Don't know if that changes your plans any but good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Was the snow deep enough to require a snowmobile or would a bike still be an option? Thanks for the report, I've been waiting for one to give the go ahead to make the long drive over.
Funny you mention the slow down, it's been that same situation for me in years past but last year I did better later in the season expecially for larger splake and Lakers. Of course there wasn't the slush problem last year with the lack of snow and allowed us to move more and find the fish.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

There was only a inch or two of snow on the ice yesterday but it was being blown off the lake. I'm sure it has been snowed a lot since then though


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

D-rake said:


> We were just a little south of Bowery, we also hit Mill meadows yesterday and the fishing was pretty slow, in fact we caught mor and bigger perch at fishlake, although I think we were in to deep of water, and honestly Forsyth has never been good in the winter. Don't know if that changes your plans any but good luck with whatever you do.


Thanks for the info. I'm not real interested in catching perch anyways so maybe we'll pass on Mill Meadow all together. I hit Forsyth a couple of times every winter and usually do really well. I'm not too sure how it will be this year with the water being lower. I haven't heard any good reports on it but I'll still give it a shot.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought that I would drive up to the lake this evening and see how much snow had accumulated from yesterday's storm. We've had around 10" of new snow fall just here in the Koosharem Valley in the past 24 hours. I am sure a significant amount fell at the lake, but as D-rake mentioned, the wind can blow things around in a hurry up there in that tropical paradise :roll: . Maybe if there is a good amount of snow covering the ice, I will gain the courage to set up the ice house on that lake again. Last time I set the house up out there, there was about 6" of crystal clear ice covering the lake and a mild breeze. I had just got settled in when the wind really started to blow. The next thing I knew I was about 400 yards out on the lake. I had brought no extra underwear with me that day.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ :lol:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got back from the lake and we had a blast...we caught our limits by 10am and continued fishing and releasing till 4:30....no Macs but we got into the Large Rainbows and 5 Splakes...we had quite a few LDR's just as the fish got their big snouts into the top of the holes....lol


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> Just got back from the lake and we had a blast...we caught our limits by 10am and continued fishing and releasing till 4:30....no Macs but we got into the Large Rainbows and 5 Splakes...we had quite a few LDR's just as the fish got their big snouts into the top of the holes....lol


By large rainbows, do you mean 18"ers or 22"ers? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We were up there yesterday as well and as usual, Fish lake didn't disappoint. Splake dominated our catch but we got some nice bows as well. Splake seem to hit better on jigs with perch meat, bows on jigs with meal worms. Rainbow quality this year and last have seemed to improve and we got some nice ones. As usual, the perch fishing was off the charts, but what was nice yesterday, was if you went to the margain of the weedline, (not in the weeds) the perch size was much better. I was able to selectively get a nice batch of chunkier perch for a fish fry and didn't have to deal with as many small ones to get the amount I wanted to take home. Also, at this area, I was catching trout at a nice clip as well. I won't bore you with a fish count.



Jacksonman said:


> By large rainbows, do you mean 18"ers or 22"ers? Thanks for posting.


I can't speak for the other guys, but for us it is 18ers. I haven't ever caught a legit 20+ bow out of FL. (Not to say they aren't there.) This still represents a nice improvement from when I first started going there. The bows at this size are nice and fat.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

18's...had a few that looked over 18 that were LDR'd but, looked is always in the eyes of the beholder and I'm sure in my eyes they were 24" or better.... :wink:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be heading up there in the morning. I hope we get into them. We went to Forsyth today. SLOW!! We landed 4 fish. But they were all fat splake around 18". I'll post up how we did at FL tomorrow night.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I will be heading down to the lake at the end of this month, I have been heading down there for the past three years and have never really got into the macs. Just wondering where has anyone else caught any on the lake? We have even tried walking across the lake a few times to see if they are over there. which really sucks when there is a bunch of snow on it. hope to have a snowmobile this year. also what are you catching all your fish on?


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

LDR??


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Long distance release.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Long distance meaning, snout in the hole, horsing it out


----------

